# Gary keeps escaping. lol



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys. Yesterday when I got home from Petsmart to get more fry food and a tank divider( Yes I got one today because I couldn't stand it with hyper and pearl chasing Kara and agression.) and I notice that Gary was gone. I haven't seen him for a few days and I was wondering where he was. Sure enough he was in the back of the tank in his shell. I do not know how long he was back there, but luckily he was still alive. Has anyone experience something like this before? I put in the tank divider in so that he won't get to the other side and preventing for him to escape. 

This sin't the first time he done this. The first time I caught him was he was beside the aquarium on the floor.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm guessing that gary is the snail in the tank. The dividers wont work on snails because they will just climb over them. To keep the snail in the tank, you need a top. A glass top would work best, because it might make the space between the top of the divider and the glass small enough for your snail to not get over it. Also glass tops seem to let less water evaporate than plastic hoods.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

What if you had the divider a few inches coming out of the surface. Snails usually don't go out of the water for that long and would go back into the water when he thinks he would make it over


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

what sort of snail is gary exactly? because I have never had one of my ramshorns intentionaly leave the water. Lol at first I thought this thread was about a crayfish, because I know from personal experience that they have a strong tendency to climb out of tanks.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

^ He's an Apple snail. He only did it twice, but he hasn't escaped lately which is good for me.

My top is a little weird though. IT won't close all of the way. I put cardboard in back of the filter because thats where he usually goes.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

He might be trying to go into the filter to eat all the goodies in there.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol maybe. He hasn't been getting out of the aquarium recently which is a good thing for me. ^^


----------

